# New Armasight "Predator" Thermal Scope - 1st Field Tests



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Recently I got invited to be pro staff for a new vendor, Third Coast Thermal out of Katy, Texas. My new job is to evaluate gear. This is one of the first units I have been sent for evaluation. It is the Armasight Predator, a new, entry level thermal scope. Entry level is by today's standards, but a scope with these specs would have been 2-3 times the cost and considered higher end for the civilian market 3-4 years ago. It is a 1.6x magnification, 335x256 resolution, 25 mm lens, 30 hz scope. They run just under $3K.

IIRC from a couple of threads posted here previously, people have lamented at the high prices for thermal. Now prices are coming down as more manufacturers are in the market and producing more units. Not everyone wants, needs, or can afford a top end scope and now they have a new option.

I was hoping to start off with a first kill, but no hogs, yotes, or bobcats so far. Instead, you will see various critters at stated distances. From what it looks like so far, it should certainly handle hogs out beyond 200 yards. I don't yet have a good grasp on what it will do for coyotes, bobcats, and raccoons, but this video shows off some of the scope's abilities.

So far, I like the scope. I have gotten sighted in for 100 yards with a Rem 788 in .308. Now it is just a matter of time before getting some applied use of the scope!

Video:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Brian, I gave you a thumbs up. It doesn't seem that clear on high power, maybe it's the video.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

No sir, it is not as clear. It is just over 1/4 the resolution of a 640x512 resolution scope, but it is 3K. Pulsar has their Apex XD38 and XD50 thermal scopes that are in this price range. They have slightly better resolution, 384x288 with larger lenses, but have polymer housings.

Had either the Predator or the Apexes been around when I was first looking, that is what I would be hunting with now because they would do 90% or more of what I need. Don't get me wrong. I like the better image of the 640 scopes, but in terms of basic function for the $, the Predator or Apex would have worked.

Something of interest. the Predator is the same price as my FLIR PS32 spotting scope that is less capable. The FLIR is more compact and ligther, but for the same money, the Predator offers a lot more capability, not to mention being able to be put on a rifle.

Any way you look at it, prices in general are coming down. My current scope was $8k and I got it for $7K because I helped out a dealer with some reviews. Now, it is probably 6.5 and I would not be surprised if it is less come December. That is bad for me, but great for everyone else who might be thinking of getting into thermal. Thermal is sort of progressing like computers. "Cutting edge" is pricey, but if you can deal with less, then you can save a LOT of money.

I will say this. My scope may not have maintained any amazing value, but the difference it has made in my hunting experience has been amazing and in many regards, kept me from missing out on a lot of hogs.

Thanks for the thumbs-up. Maybe the review will get a few people into thinking more about thermal where it is legal.

Brian


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reports.


----------

